# Whats thw worst you have ever done to an engin?



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

*Whats the worst you have ever done to an engin?*

Whats the worst you could posibly do to an engin self destruct? thrown off a cliff? Hit by a train????? :devil: See how bad you have been to an engin.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I myself like i said in one of the other forums took an old Dec and threw it of a cliff while running full boar. the thing literly blew up pices flying everywhere.  better than any fire works ive ever seen.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmmmm well lets see. ran total full on isoporyl alchohol, (rubbing alchohol) and ripped the gov. off , didn't feel like unbolting it, used vise grip's and ripped it out, left the shroud off and broke the cooling fans, drained the oil and put straight oil treatment in and grass dirt etc. put a racing plug in it and started her up and let her run, briggs now, she did last about 3 minutes before i heard a shrealing sound then i saw oil smoke and then later flames out the exhaust and then grrr grrrr grrrr shreall shreall boooooooooooooooooooom. of course me i ran the hell outta there but did see it when the piston flew and the valves were wticking through the muffler :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol thats a good one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thought it was a good one myself. yours is probablly the best. :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

mine made a good show lol. the neighbors shour knew i was home.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha yeah mine know when i mow my yard :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

you got a straight or somthing? i do on mine they called the cops cause they thought i was like flying around in a gocart but when the cops came i was just mowing ma lawn lol they said put a muffler on and i did a straight lol good times good times.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i went to old ace hardware and bought one of them screw in mufflers, kinda like a soda can that comes out for 5 bucks for my murray, well has a bung in it right down in there that makes the exhaust move around and out the many holes then out well me removed that and viola. you can make a can do it and others do it very easy, drill out the cans or some just cut the ends off. nice way to make a straight is plumbing pipe / conduiet (if its spelled like that) :lol: and get the right size cut to length and pop it in. thats for the noma though, right now i have a can on the noma because i'm gonna paint the pipe but i need the paint first :lol: but when on boy oh boy was she a growler, still is because she has a bored ot can muffler that don't muffle, its just there to well be there


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

on that five i got since it blows a litle heat out( FIRE  ) i got some heavy steel pipe that fits got a pipe split and got it split into 2 can mufflers looks cool looks like some kinda drag engin and everyonce in a while it blows out a nice kiss of fire out both mufflers. a real thrill.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i like mine to pop loudly, really wakes the neighbors up :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

do you think that a litle flame will damage the engin? i know it will take a few years off the engin but i mean serious damage. that will kill it like in a day.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

not really. just might burn the exhaust valve up after a while. no big deal.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Cause to tell the truth.... whan i run it for about 10-20 mins and look at it the muffler on the inside is reddd hot. i mean like borderline melting.  and i realy dont wana open it up to change timing cause thats just a pain for a show engin. its just for show not function. i might slap it on a gocart till i get another one.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well to fix the timing it really ain't much of a pain, mine is well take the gaurd off around the chain and clutch( i don't use the guard anymore) then take the chain off and the clutch and i can basically take the whole side off to get to the gears. very easy.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i mean the cam timing so it dosent blow fire. i gota drain oil take sump off ruin the seal not to mention that theres no timing marks on the gears i did it by eye hence why its off a lil  than re seal it wait a few days n fil up the oil again. all to change timing.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i did it to mine without messing the seal up and well had to drain the oil but it needed it. did mine on the fly and she ran pretty good.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ahem you know what i did bug, need i remind you of the thread??


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

go ahead n tell roper i never heard.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh he bought a pos honda, and well after no time it started having probs so he took it and adjusted the gov. so it ran maybe around 5,000 rpm, and did other assorteds and booom it threw the rod after it shot flames out the muffler, it was a ohc model general series


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

god gotta love it when a rod gose right through the side ya know what you could do to do that put a good amount of watter in the gass after its been runnig for a bit.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah he ape on it


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol aped it thats a good one.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah can't say the full version of go ape ..... on it


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeahh but ape works fine enough. lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it does without the .......... on it. he just did what he he did and now the flywheel free wheels so splat no more. i just don't like hondas though.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i replaced the rod since then
but thats it








enough compression to go pop put put put put then quit now
god damn that bore was #$%@$&* up


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

I had an old 12hp Briggs I/C that I got at a junkyard. It worked fine, but I had a two cylinder 18hp that I wanted to put on my tractor. But I had a few lawns to mow first.

I had to tilt the tractor on it's side because I had forgotten to tighten something underneath. When it was on it's side some oil came out...alot of oil.

I forgot about that. I tipped it back upright, and mowed some lawns. It overheated and siezed 2 times, haha. But it came back to life after about 30 mins. I didn't know wtf was going on. The 3rd time I got it running I was mowing my lawn, I had parked the thing to empty my buckets of grass and I heard SNAP. That was the end of that.

The connecting rod broke. I took it apart and I still have it on my tool shelf.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i got a free 12hp briggs I/C, still going after 3 owners and no rebuilds, but yeah the reason why it unfroze was because of the brass bearings. they pretty much will not seize. what i need to do after a couple years or more is pop some new rings in mine but it hardly uses any oil. your best bet if it isn't too bad is to get a new connecting rod and bearings to repair it. if not soo bad. but yeah brass bearings, had a man trying to blow a ford up with no oil in it and running it full throttle it seized then unfroze, well it had brass bearings. kinda sucks but you should have checked the oil, i have a habit of doing it every single time.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

I swapped it out for an 18hp 2cyl and now it goes 25 

I need a new carb though.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha yeah but the 12horse would have been fine though, sucks it blew, mine is so old yet runs so good. can't beat a briggs on that. oh and what is that 18 a apposed twin or a v twin.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

the two cylinders are opposite each other.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok that would be called apposed twin cylinder.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

ah.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yepo, good engine. makes sweet torque.:roll:use to have one but i sold it for big $$ had cast iron bore's. you know i've had some dumn people tell me that it wasn't a twin engine yet it was just a engine with two plugs  and they probablly also thought all oil was the same to use in everything.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Iron head said:


> Whats the worst you could posibly do to an engin self destruct? thrown off a cliff? Hit by a train????? :devil: See how bad you have been to an engin.


 
worst thing i done was left one outside all winter lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh man i never did that, ouch that would screw one up though good.


----------



## mattv (Mar 28, 2007)

the engine was given to me some one adjusted the govner settings well lets just say full throttle went with a bang the connecting rod broke and went through the crank case...... but it was fun


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

worst thing ive ever done... left winter outside for 4 months..... oil drained all out during that time, and ran it... it ran really rough in the grass too, shaking like $#%@!
then it started screeching, i didnt turn it off fast enough, rod went flying, through the side and flew into my window... (yard very near my window..) threw on the street and ran it over with my truck =P


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*best thing i ever did to a lawn mower ??*

well being a backwoods kind of guy, and and inventive,, i made some moonshine out of very hard cider, and ran it thru a still i made from a genesee beer keg, made of stainless steel, plumbed with copper tubeing ,so this still would produce about three quarts of good shine from 5 gallons of good hard cider ,this shine i put in the lawn mower after starting it on gas first, then turn the carb main jet in till it ran smooth, and added the shine directly to the gas tank ! well that mower never ran better, a friend of mine could push it as fast as he could walk, thru a hay field,, and it cut an even path thru 3 foot tall hay, how we laughed untill we saw the fins on the head start to droop and melt, it ran about a half hour this way, with power to the max ,as stated ,while we watched this impressive show ,we ran another batch of shine and all was well by morning ,with hay down and our bellies wantin more mountain medicine ,better than granny, room a tiz, that was pop-skull ,compared to the octain this has , i still make it now and then but its only a hobby of mine, i have many hobbies but i like that one the best !!!!! timbo


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

timbo said:


> well being a backwoods kind of guy, and and inventive,, i made some moonshine out of very hard cider, and ran it thru a still i made from a genesee beer keg, made of stainless steel, plumbed with copper tubeing ,so this still would produce about three quarts of good shine from 5 gallons of good hard cider ,this shine i put in the lawn mower after starting it on gas first, then turn the carb main jet in till it ran smooth, and added the shine directly to the gas tank ! well that mower never ran better, a friend of mine could push it as fast as he could walk, thru a hay field,, and it cut an even path thru 3 foot tall hay, how we laughed untill we saw the fins on the head start to droop and melt, it ran about a half hour this way, with power to the max ,as stated ,while we watched this impressive show ,we ran another batch of shine and all was well by morning ,with hay down and our bellies wantin more mountain medicine ,better than granny, room a tiz, that was pop-skull ,compared to the octain this has , i still make it now and then but its only a hobby of mine, i have many hobbies but i like that one the best !!!!! timbo


Lmao... thats funny stuff right there...


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

but all is true very true an honest story of what i did to my mower have never done it again it would now be a waste of good shine i have seen many 250-350 heavy drinkers fall to there knees on a bet you cant drink a coffee cup full and yes it will melt the wax in your ears and blow the lint from your navel it dont take much to do it either i learned from an old timer who grew up in kentucky his last name was boone believe me he was a decent friend of mine but has since passed away but his knowledge live on in my hobbie (timbo)


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

sorry i double posted


----------

